# How long for chuckie?



## cooker613 (Apr 5, 2019)

I have a five lb chuck roast defrosting in the fridge. I was wanting to give it some smoke and finish sous vide. I figure about 3 hrs in the smoker @ ~225-250. But unsure about temp and times to finish it.  The more I read, the more confused I get. I seen temps from 135 - 160 and times from 18 hrs to 36. Some guidance would be cheerfully and gratefully appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 5, 2019)

The last one I did was 21 hr, temp to 140° ( per wife's request  ) came out very tender.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 5, 2019)

If you sous vide the roast after you put some smoke on it, What Winter rider said will do it.


----------



## weedeater (Apr 6, 2019)

Sounds like good advice to me!  Post some pics of the finished product.

Weedeater


----------

